# Saint-Saens



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

So I was just wondering what you wonderful people consider to be some of Camille Saint-Saens best work. I've heard the staples, Carnival of the Animals, Danse-Macabre, Bacchanale...but what about some more obscure works? I'm interested to find some great things from him.


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

Symphonies, piano concertos, Africa, Wedding Cake, Clarinet Sonata, organ works (especially my favourite - Fantasia in E-flat major). These are the ones I know, there are many other great works, I believe. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

His chamber music is remarkably consistent in its high quality. Maybe it doesn't penetrate one's soul (rumored to be the mark of genius) but it pleases the psyche.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks =) I will look these up.


----------



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

He composed a pretty nice Requiem. Some of his other fairly obscure works include his La Muse et le poète, his symphonic poem Le Rouet d'Omphale, and most of his chamber music (I would recommend the Septet and the piano trios).


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

The Symphony No. 3 in C minor "Organ" of course, which was not mentioned. I suggest the Ormandy/PO/E. Power Biggs version on CBS/Sony.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

millionrainbows said:


> The Symphony No. 3 in C minor "Organ" of course, which was not mentioned. I suggest the Ormandy/PO/E. Power Biggs version on CBS/Sony.
> 
> ]


There are several excellent recordings, including the Munch/BSO on RCA (the JVC remastering is worth the price, but the 'standard' reissue is nearly as clean).


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

His 3rd Symphony 'Organ' is my favorite of his! I have the Munch recording too.

I also really love his 3rd Violin Concerto, and his Introduction & Rondo Capriccioso (for violin and orchestra)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I agree with Hilltroll's, Kilroy's and Trout's chamber works recommendations. Try pretty much any of it (although I admit to not having heard the two piano quartets, the piano quintet and a smattering of the shorter pieces) - the quality is high. The short-ish three wind sonatas composed during the final year of his long life are especially worthwhile.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> His chamber music is remarkably consistent in its high quality. Maybe it doesn't penetrate one's soul (rumored to be the mark of genius) but it pleases the psyche.


Now you tell us that you have a soul---wheeeee!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> There are several excellent recordings, including the Munch/BSO on RCA (the JVC remastering is worth the price, but the 'standard' reissue is nearly as clean).


This is better than Ormandy but my favourite is the Paray from the Detroit orchestra--brilliant.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

OboeKnight said:


> Thanks =) I will look these up.


if you like opera have a listen to Thais and Samson and Dalila.

On the other hand Thais is actually by Massenet--but listen to it anyway.
That was just in tilme before some smart Alec like my friend the troll jumped in !


----------



## Guest (Feb 3, 2013)

Some of my favorite pieces:
Suite for Cello and Orchestra in D minor Op. 16b
Piano Concerto No.3 in Eb, Op.29
Romance pour violoncelle et piano op. 36
Septet in E flat Op. 65
Havanaise in E, for violin and orchestra, Op.83
Airs de ballet d’Ascanio
Africa, Fantasy in G Minor for Piano and Orchestra, Op. 89
Piano Trio No. 2 in E Minor, Op. 92
Piano Concerto No. 5 in F Major, Op. 103 "Egyptian"
Cello Sonata No.2 in F, Op.123
Fantaisie pour violon et harpe op. 124
Cypres et Lauriers, Op. 156

I like all his chamber music and all his piano concertos, violin concertos, and a lot of his orchestral works.

If you like Saint-Saens, I also can highly recommend Faure.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

moody said:


> if you like opera have a listen to Thais and Samson and Dalila.
> 
> On the other hand Thais is actually by Massenet--but listen to it anyway.
> That was just in tilme before some smart Alec like my friend the troll jumped in !


Maybe _Sospiro_. There must be a mean bone in her body somewhere.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

The Fantasia for Violin & Harp : 



The Havanaise 



,
both already mentioned above.

Beethoven-Variations f. 2 Pianos 



 (with Gilels/Zak !)


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

I enjoyed "Danse Macabre" very much recently.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Hilltroll72 said:


> Maybe _Sospiro_. There must be a mean bone in her body somewhere.


I don't understand---maybe I'm not of the elite after all.

You can tell that I had nothing to do this weekend---I must have done one hundred posts. how depressing I'm like an old maid !


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Arsakes said:


> I enjoyed "Danse Macabre" very much recently.


Leopold Stokowski's version is fiendish also listen to Liszt's piano transcription ,it will knock your socks off !


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

OboeKnight said:


> So I was just wondering what you wonderful people consider to be some of Camille Saint-Saens best work. I've heard the staples, Carnival of the Animals, Danse-Macabre, Bacchanale...but what about some more obscure works? I'm interested to find some great things from him.


By the way you don't look much like a knight to me,i thought ! was the only one around---how do you fight dragons with an oboe. Frighten them to death with the noise it makes I suppose!


----------



## DrKilroy (Sep 29, 2012)

I forgot to mention another great sets - Saint-Saens' piano etudes - op. 52, op. 111 and op. 135. The last one is for the left hand alone and Ravel is said to have studied them in preparation to composing his Piano Concerto in D. I recommend this sets highly!

Best regards, Dr


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Concertos for piano 2,4, and 5. 4 is the best, but 2 is the most widely appreciated. 5 is perhaps not quite of the level of raw inspiration, but somewhat different and it grows on you.

A work that doesn't get mentioned often enough, but is truly great: the 3rd Violin Concerto in B minor. Also, Rondo a Cappricio for Violin and Orchestra in A minor is more famous and very nice as well.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

clavichorder said:


> A work that doesn't get mentioned often enough, but is truly great: the 3rd Violin Concerto in B minor. Also, Rondo a Cappricio for Violin and Orchestra in A minor is more famous and very nice as well.


I think it is the Violin concerto No. 3 that uses harmonics on the violin, maybe in the final movement? That is when the string is not depressed all the way, but lightly touched just enough to trigger only one of the harmonics, not the fundamental. It's a very eerie sound. Most pop acts do it now and then on guitar, but I wasn't accustomed to hearing them (harmonics) on a bowed instrument.

At least it must be No. 3. That's the only one in my catalog. Or maybe it's one of the trios I'm thinking of.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Weston said:


> I think it is the Violin concerto No. 3 that uses harmonics on the violin, maybe in the final movement? That is when the string is not depressed all the way, but lightly touched just enough to trigger only one of the harmonics, not the fundamental. It's a very eerie sound. Most pop acts do it now and then on guitar, but I wasn't accustomed to hearing them (harmonics) on a bowed instrument.


That's because you don't listen to much 20th century classical. It's used pretty frequently, along with bowing at the bridge, col legno bowing (yes, you can do that), and so-called Bartok pizzicato.

(Heck, Mahler's 1st opens with a long harmonic A on strings held for the entire introduction.)


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

moody said:


> By the way you don't look much like a knight to me,i thought ! was the only one around---how do you fight dragons with an oboe. Frighten them to death with the noise it makes I suppose!


Haha I had no idea what to make my user name. But I think an oboe reed to the eyeball could do considerable damage 

Thank you all! This will definitely keep me distracted from class haha.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Here's a cheap download of Saint Saens that will keep you busy for a LONG time. Good performances and my favorite Organ Symphony.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Most-Esse..._shvl_album_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1359947679&sr=301-1


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Yes! The Clarinet Sonata is a wonderful work.

As a rule, I love the clarinet in chamber works: Brahms, Mendelssohn, Mozart, Saint-Saens... All of them!


----------



## Llyranor (Dec 20, 2010)

I also feel his 2nd violin concerto is very underrated - it's rarely ever mentioned.






Especially the 2nd slow movement. That part between 18min and 19min is just amazing.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Llyranor said:


> I also feel his 2nd violin concerto is very underrated - it's rarely ever mentioned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Admittedly, those violin concerti took a while to grow on me. They didn't seem particularly creative works, in fact, they were forgettable. Frequent listening has caused them to grow on me: 2 and 3, anyway.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Mahlerian said:


> That's because you don't listen to much 20th century classical. It's used pretty frequently, along with bowing at the bridge, col legno bowing (yes, you can do that), and so-called Bartok pizzicato.
> 
> (Heck, Mahler's 1st opens with a long harmonic A on strings held for the entire introduction.)


While your source of information about my listening habits may be unreliable, I confess I did not know the technique is used frequently. It's certainly very noticeable in the Saint-Saens. Mahler is not yet very listenable to me I'm afraid. I need time to make the effort.


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Weston said:


> While your source of information about my listening habits may be unreliable, I confess I did not know the technique is used frequently. It's certainly very noticeable in the Saint-Saens. Mahler is not yet very listenable to me I'm afraid. I need time to make the effort.


Sorry, I shouldn't assume. It is really quite common though in 20th century string writing. The Rite of Spring and The Firebird also use harmonics prominently.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Novelette said:


> Yes! The Clarinet Sonata is a wonderful work.
> 
> As a rule, I love the clarinet in chamber works: Brahms, Mendelssohn, Mozart, Saint-Saens... All of them!


Hah! There are more chamber works with clarinet out there than most folks realize. That "All of them" includes some duds, and some pieces that are, well, unconventional*.

* I sometimes use 'unconventional' to categorize music that only a _some guy_ could love.


----------



## OboeKnight (Jan 25, 2013)

millionrainbows said:


> The Symphony No. 3 in C minor "Organ" of course, which was not mentioned. I suggest the Ormandy/PO/E. Power Biggs version on CB


LOVED THIS. Slowly working my way through all of these


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Besides the 99 track download KenOC mentioned in an earlier post, are there any CD sets of the complete works of Saint-Saens?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Besides the 99 track download KenOC mentioned in an earlier post, are there any CD sets of the complete works of Saint-Saens?


I can firmly say: No :tiphat:


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Florestan said:


> Besides the 99 track download KenOC mentioned in an earlier post, are there any CD sets of the complete works of Saint-Saens?


Just mentioned that download again, on the Organ Symphony thread. It's really amazing what a few bucks will buy these days. The "99 Essential" Saint-Saens download remains a tremendous bargain with nothing to apologize for in the quality of the performances or the sonics.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Besides the 99 track download KenOC mentioned in an earlier post, are there any CD sets of the complete works of Saint-Saens?


No, but here's a great and affordable 5 CD set of quite a few of them: https://www.amazon.com/Saint-Saens-Concertos-Carnaval-animaux/dp/B005EVV5NQ


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Lyricus said:


> No, but here's a great and affordable 5 CD set of quite a few of them: https://www.amazon.com/Saint-Saens-Concertos-Carnaval-animaux/dp/B005EVV5NQ


Nice set, though it probably has two disks that overlap with my Saint-Saens violin concerto set:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

KenOC said:


> Just mentioned that download again, on the Organ Symphony thread. It's really amazing what a few bucks will buy these days. The "99 Essential" Saint-Saens download remains a tremendous bargain with nothing to apologize for in the quality of the performances or the sonics.


Only problem is Amazon makes it difficult to download to your computer (at least the last time I did one of these which was the Beethoven set you recommended with Leibowitz), and their software you are required to use does not work on Linux, though I can borrow my son's spare computer which has Windows 7.


----------



## Lyricus (Dec 11, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Only problem is Amazon makes it difficult to download to your computer (at least the last time I did one of these which was the Beethoven set you recommended with Leibowitz), and their software you are required to use does not work on Linux, though I can borrow my son's spare computer which has Windows 7.


They got rid of that. You can directly download now.


----------



## Fabulin (Jun 10, 2019)

Could someone (who understands French) tell me what does the narrator say about Saint-Saens in this video?

I know only a little French and so so far I understood that Saint-Saens needed 80 musicians for the recording which was hard to get during the war, but agreed to conduct a smaller orchestra if the musicians were good. And that there were problems with films tearing and the frames were sewn together, which created problems for pianists, who had to keep up. What does it have to do with Saint-Saens---I don't know. He composed for one film in 1908, but he sure did not play live during screenings.


----------

